# Tank for angelfish



## gb2002 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a bigger tank so i could get some angelfish. I have been looking at a 36 or a 46 bowfront tank. I was wondering how many angelfish could live in a tank that size. I currently have a 20 gallon high aquarium and i read that you couldn't keep them in under 30 gallons.
For an edit i would like to add that I am also looking at a 40 and 50 gallon rectangle tank, but i kinda think the bowfront is neat, but rectangle is cheaper, which would be better for angelfish? Rectangle or bowfront?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

2 in the 36 MAYBE 3 in the 46.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not a 55 rectangle? Bowfront throw cost up. The stand is special, lighting can be different, etc.. Cool tanks though.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

55 gallon min, 75 really nice, Not familiar with Bow Tank sizes , but if they come in large capacity , and you have no need for special lighting, why not if you like them.

Angels do well in deep tanks as well.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

We seldom see fully grown, healthy Angels in the store. They are BIG. That's why the recommendation is only 2-4 fish in the mid-sized tanks. (40G-60G) They have individual personalities as well. I had three, two were peaceful as pups, one was a killer. The two were a breeding pair and after being placed in 120G, they spawned and spawned and spawned. Hundreds and hundreds of offspring. The guy I gave them to had more than he knew what to do with.


----------

